# منتديات الشريعة الإسلامية > الشريعة الإسلامية >  دعاء عند....ضياع او فقدان شيء..

## توته23

*...((اللهم ياجامع الناس ليوم لاريب فيه رد عليه ضالتي))...*

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

لنقدر على العدل ..........لعبدالحليم الطيطي 
أحكام العقيقة 
تذكر قبل أن تعصي 
صلاة الكسوف ، أحكام ومسائل 
تغطية الوجه عند المفسرين 
تـذكـيـر 
العلامات التي تدل على الخشوع في الصلاة 
إذ أحبك الله رزقك التوبة 
شـر الطعـام 
ما المراد بالمؤمن القوي

----------


## أم أولادي

سئل ابن عمر رضي الله عنه عن الضاله قال : ( يتوضأ ويصلي ركعتين ثم يتشهد ثم يقول :: " اللهم راد الضاله 
هادي الضلاله تهدي من الضلاله رد علي ضالتي بعزك وسلطانك فإنها من فضلك وعطائك " )

جزاك الله خير اختي

----------

